# Please help identify tort...



## Lucymay (May 2, 2009)

This tortoise was walking up my driveway this morning. We put him in our backyard and will post signs in the neighborhood. But need help... what kind is he/she? 

We have 3 Russian Torts and 1 Florida Box Turtle but this one is a lot bigger. I kind of hope no one claims him, I would love to keep him. He is so friendly... already ate from our hands, loves flowers and weeds.

I am attaching a few photos. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 2, 2009)

looks like a gopher species to me. If you are in Calif or AZ it might be Gopherus agassizii...Calif Desert tort, in Fla is could be a gopher tort...anyhow those are my guesses. You might think that it sombody's pet because it's so friendly...but Gopherus species are great wonderful friendly tortoises...I hope you make an attempt to find it's home...I wish a tortoise like that would just walk up my driveway sometime...that seems to happen so often to others, but never to me or my family...how fun it must be!


----------



## Lucymay (May 2, 2009)

We are in CA and that would have been my guess also. We will try to find his owner but have already grown attached to our little friend. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (May 2, 2009)

Lucymay said:


> We are in CA and that would have been my guess also. We will try to find his owner but have already grown attached to our little friend.
> 
> Thanks for the info.



What general area are you in? I am with the Silicon Valley Turtle and Tortoise Club in the SF Bay area. I havent heard anything reported to us 

Kev


----------



## Lucymay (May 2, 2009)

I am in the Los Angeles area, near Pasadena.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 2, 2009)

You have found a Desert tortoise, Gopherus agassizii. 

Danny


----------



## Lucymay (May 9, 2009)

A quick follow-up... no one claimed the DT. A friend who has one (with permits) offered to take our new friend. We decided to accept his offer and stick with RTs and Box Turtles. 

So if anyone has any Russians or Florida Box Turtles that need a home.... call me


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 9, 2009)

Glad the story had a happy ending.


----------

